# They Have Shut Oakmont Down



## Lon (Jan 9, 2018)

Better safe than sorry so they say.

Oakmmont has been pretty well shut down for over a week now due to FLU and resident sickness which I have escaped. The kitchens and dinning room have been closed.All meals are being brought to our apartments via styrafoam  containers which typically must be microwaved. They ask at dinner what you would like for breky and at breky what for lunch etc.  All apartments, elevator public places have been sanatized. The staff has done a remarkable job despite the increased work load on them.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 9, 2018)

Hope it’s not the horrible Australian flu that hit us pretty bad last winter ...it killed allot of otherwise healthy young people .

I got it despite having the flu shot and coughed for 7 weeks ended up,totally exhausted


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2018)

Glad you didn't get it Lon, guess the flu shot didn't do too much for a lot of folks this season.  Good that they're handling it well where you live.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2018)

Stay safe, Lon!!!


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 10, 2018)

I have been taking high doses of certain vitamins (C, niacin, and beta carotene in particular for this), staying away from my doctors office during flu season if possible, and skipping the flu vaccine for a few years. Recently I noticed liposomal vitamin C, read a little bit about it, and am trying it out; I have high hopes for it as it seems to allow for much more effective high dosing without worrying about stomach distress (getting the runs, LOL) that taking high doses of vitamin C orally presents. We know that a lack of certain vitamins lead to specific aliments and along those lines there are theories that a lack of (as in insufficient amounts, therefore the high dosing) certain vitamins contribute to ones susceptibility to a variety of aliments.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 10, 2018)

Do all that and guess what.

You will still get it if it's floating around where you are.  There's almost no way to avoid it.

I do notice for some reason there doesn't seem to be any outbreaks at the local jails.

I have been fighting a bad cold for over a week now.  The cough was so bad it was hurting my stomach. Geting better now.

No fever, meaning it's not the flu.

My theory.  It always happens when the cold weather arrives and the heat is turned on.

I think the virus from last year is hibernating there and as soon as the heat is turned on it arrives through the ducts.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 10, 2018)

Never had the flu. It must suck.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 10, 2018)

Kadee46 said:


> Hope it’s not the horrible Australian flu that hit us pretty bad last winter ...it killed allot of otherwise healthy young people .
> 
> I got it despite having the flu shot and coughed for 7 weeks ended up,totally exhausted



I think this is the same flu that Australia had last year. Thanks guys


----------



## dpwspringer (Jan 11, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Do all that and guess what.
> 
> You will still get it if it's floating around where you are.  There's almost no way to avoid it.
> 
> ...



Not everybody gets it, even among otherwise healthy people that are not vaccinated, live in the same household, and are seemingly exposed to the same thing. Some people seem to be less susceptible and/or immune. We know being fatigued when exposed is problematic because your body is not at it's best condition for fighting things off. There are people that feel the same way about insufficient vitamins and the only real argument is which vitamin(s) and what is an insufficient/sufficient amount.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2018)

This flu, originated in Australia ... and has been said to be the worse pandemic since the Asian flu  where over 300,000 people died worldwide .

It's just reached the UK, and many hospitals have no closed their doors to patient  visitors ...and many more people are lying in corridors because the hospitals are full to breaking point.. 

We've all just got to try and ensure our immune systems are as strong as they can be to withstand any flu bugs that come our way.. Try to stay away from crowds, keep hands washed as often as possible..

This from the Media today...


What is Australian Flu :

The number of flu-related hospital admissions has tripled in a week, with one in four of those patients suffering from the deadliest strain, Australian flu.
The latest statistics suggest around 4.5 milllion people in England are suffering "influenza-like symptoms".
Last week, 24 people died from flu in the UK. According to Public  Health England, the total number of those with flu in hospital has risen  from 1,280 to 3,750 in a week, a 2.9-fold rise.
The arrival of Australian flu - also known as Aussie flu - comes amid a winter crisis in the health service. NHS England has urged hospitals to defer planned operations and routine outpatient appointments until the end of the month.
The strain is of particular concern due to fears that current  vaccinations are not providing effective protection to the elderly.


In recent  years, the NHS has seen increasingly long waits over winter, with some  of the worst waiting times on record last winter. 

However, for almost a decade the NHS has escaped a heavy flu season, with the last pandemic seen in 2009.
Here is everything you need to know about the virus.
*Why is it called Aussie flu?*

The influenza virus can change every year, which means the flu you  contract this year could be a different type to the one you suffered  from last year.




While the  official name of the flu circulating the UK this winter is H3N2, it has  recently been dubbed Australian - or Aussie - flu. This is because the  same strain fuelled the worst flu crisis Australia had experienced for  around two decades.
The colloquial names given to different flu strains can be based on:


the year of discovery or isolation 
where the flu originated 
the strain number 
which animal the flu originated from (for example, swine flu) 
The particular strain of H3N2 flu that is affecting the UK is similar  to the type that Australia suffered from earlier this year, during  their winter. 
Over 217,000 Australians had confirmed cases of the virus in 2017, over double the previous record of just over 100,000 in 2015.






*What are the symptoms?*

Dr Richard Pebody, acting head of  respiratory diseases at Public Health England, said the H3N2 influenza  can cause problems for the elderly - and can particularly result in care  home outbreaks.
According to the NHS, the symptoms to look out for in adults include:


a sudden, high fever, with a temperature of 38C or above 
aching body
 
feeling tired or exhausted 
dry, chesty cough 
diarrhoea or tummy pain 
sore throat 
nausea and being sick 
headache 
loss of appetite 
difficulty sleeping 
Children can also suffer from earache when they have the flu.




*Will the flu vaccine help?*

Dr Pebody said the flu vaccine is currently the best preventative for flu.
He said that while the effectiveness data for this year's flu is not  yet available, he hopes the vaccine will provide "reasonable protection"  against Australian flu.
Last year, the vaccine offered protection to two thirds of children  and four in ten adults under 65. However, it had almost no effectiveness  in pensioners, which has caused concerns.  But effectiveness can change  from year to year, and officials are urging all those eligible to take  up the vaccine. 
While it takes 10 to 14 days for the vaccine to take effect, Dr  Pebody encouraged those who can take advantage of the NHS's free  programme, which includes anyone who is pregnant or over the age of 65,  to do so.
Professor Helen Stokes-Lampard, chairman of the Royal College of GPs,  said: "The entire NHS is currently facing intense winter pressures and  NHS staff in all areas of the service are working incredibly hard to  deliver the best care possible for their patients.
"Although we are reaching peak flu season, we want to reassure  patients that the influenza vaccine remains the best protection against  flu this winter period.
"It is not too late for patients to receive their vaccination, and we  would encourage patients, particularly those in an at-risk group, such  as those with long-term conditions and pregnant women, to have a flu jab  from their GP practice or pharmacist."









*When should you go to the hospital?*

If you develop a sudden chest pain, have difficulty breathing or start coughing up blood, call 999 or go to A&E.




You  should contact your GP if your symptoms don't improve after seven days,  you are 65 or over, pregnant, or have a long-term medical condition  (such as heart, lung or kidney disease, diabetes or a neurological  disease).
You should also speak to your GP if you already have a weakened immune system - for example, due to HIV or chemotherapy.


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 11, 2018)

What & where is Oakmont?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2018)

Oh no...just when you were liking the place so much. Well it's a good thing they are being very pro-active about it. You do know you are not supposed to microwave things in (or on) styrofoam, right? Hope you don't get sick Lon. This is a deadly, scary epidemic!


----------

